# Detroit Crooked Church



## JRE313 (Apr 27, 2014)

Here is a Crooked church of Detroit
Enjoy!


----------



## EOV (Apr 27, 2014)

To me the shot is great and tells a story. But I must be missing something, I don't understand what a Crooked church means.


----------



## JRE313 (Apr 27, 2014)

EOV said:


> To me the shot is great and tells a story. But I must be missing something, I don't understand what a Crooked church means.



It Means nothing. I meant to say corrupted.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 27, 2014)

Oh man, I'd love to be able to get inside an old church like that! Nice!  How it still has the glass is a real mystery!


----------



## DarkShadow (Apr 27, 2014)

Church of lost Faith. I love these old churches and the stained glass. Nice shot


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 27, 2014)

That's awesome.

Is that in Detroit?  I must have missed that one.


----------



## JRE313 (Apr 27, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> That's awesome.
> 
> Is that in Detroit?  I must have missed that one.



Yes


----------



## wyogirl (Apr 27, 2014)

I'm such a nerd when it comes to old buildings.... I would love to see a picture from its prime.  Very cool shot.


----------



## bribrius (Apr 27, 2014)

its still beautiful. really sad in a way.


----------



## tirediron (Apr 27, 2014)

I could spend days shooting that interior!  Great image!


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 27, 2014)

Unfortunately, Detroit is full of abandoned and stripped buildings.  Just watch Anthony Bourdain about Detroit.  Yes, it looks at the bad parts of Detroit but still, until you've driven around you just don't understand the expanse of the abandonment.
Anthony Bourdain Parts Unknown Detroit - CNN.com


----------



## Desi (Apr 27, 2014)

Great shot


----------



## JRE313 (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks For All your Comments


----------



## agp (Apr 28, 2014)

Where exactly in Detroit is this? I'd like to visit one weekend.


----------



## astroNikon (Apr 28, 2014)

'ya know. I was just up the street at another (active) church the other month "Cathedral of the most blessed sacrament" .. just a few blocks away.
I saw that church but never thought it would be so large inside.  It has a beautiful outside too from what I recall.


----------

